# Insulating Attic Conversion



## nathan_h (Jan 27, 2007)

What kind of venting do you have in place already?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd add some foam board (which will need covering with drywall if attics are communicating) or better yet, house wrap to attic side of knee wall. 4.2.1.2; http://building.dow.com/ee/pdf/ESR-2142.pdf
The plywood will work to stop the convective loops in the R-30 (low density) insulation; http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-buy-choose-fiberglass-insulation-90438/

It won't trap moisture because of it's permeability rating; Tyvek; 58 ? perms, 2" foam board; 1.5 perms. Try to wrap the knee wall top plate in foam to air seal it from heat loss through the drywall joints there. 

Welcome to the forum to both of you! 

Gary


----------



## CyFree (Jul 22, 2008)

A radiant barrier might help as well, by reflecting sun heat back to the outside during the summer and heat back into the attic during winter.

Look them up. There are several types, including "spray-on" coatings for hard to reach places.


----------

